# Road vs. MTB Clothing etc.?



## koolrider67 (Jun 5, 2005)

Been riding mountain bikes and decided to switch to riding road bikes. Its totally new to me but am enjoying the experience. My question is in regards to clothing and equiptment. I've been using my mountain bike gear (helmet, looser mtb style tee, baggy shorts, mtb shoes as my bike has mtb pedals installed) is there a benefit to using more road specific clothing and gear ie. whats the difference between using a road or a mtb helmet, shoes, and clothing and is it for functionality or mainly styling. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

koolrider67 said:


> I've been using my mountain bike gear (helmet, looser mtb style tee, baggy shorts, mtb shoes as my bike has mtb pedals installed) is there a benefit to using more road specific clothing and gear


I'm surprised you haven't been stopped by the Road Bike Police for this major infraction. It is not only uncool, it borders on illegal.  

Seriously, wear what you want, especially at the beginning. Yes, there is a reason for a lot of the road clothing vs. MTB clothing. For one thing, tighter fitting jerseys and shorts are more aerodynamic. Maybe youv'e noticed how your present clothing tends to "flap in the breeze" as your'e going down a fast downhill. This will slow you down. Same with the helmet - the visor adds drag. Baggy shorts will add to your pedalling friction - tighter fitting lycra shorts will allow you to go faster with reduced effort.

Now whether you want to wear solid, muted clothing or that loud stuff you see on a lot of roadies -- that's totally up to you! Good luck


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

If you are or intend to ride competitively (road race, criterium, time trial,etc), you have to get road gear, like tight shorts and tighter jerseys. Also a road shoe. Road shoes are generally stiffer and have slick soles, so they aren't the best for walking... Helmet functionality is the same for road helmets and mtb helmets, however, again, if you plan on riding competitively you might want to get a more aerodynamic helmet.

If you do not plan on riding competitively, just for pleasure/fitness, then you really don't have to get road gear, it's just a matter of style. 

I ride both mtbs and road bikes, and I have a different set of gear for each. 

For mountain bikes I wear loose (but not baggy) shorts, a loose jersey with a zipper pocket, gloves with thicker padding and mtb shoes, which I can comfortably walk on. I think you shouldn't be riding a mountain bike with tight shorts unless you are racing...

For road bikes I wear tight shorts, tighter jerseys with three elsatic pockets, lightly padded gloves and road shoes.

I wear the same helmet for either bike, but when I ride mtb I install the visor, not for road bikes. I also wear the same socks on both.

On my mountain bike I wear a camelbak, and I carry my emergency tool kit, power bars and extra stuff in the camelbak. On the road bike I use a large water bottle, mounted to the frame and carry my tool kit and other stuff on a wedge bag.

I still haven't gotten around shaving my legs for riding road bikes, but I think I might give it a try.

If you don't mind looking like a fred, then go ahead and wear yuor mountain bike gear with your road bike, but eventually you will get tired of being the fred and will buy road gear.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

_ I think you shouldn't be riding a mountain bike with tight shorts unless you are racing..._

Why? Seems to me that cycling is cycling, and if tight lycra does OK for the road, it works for the trails too. Same with visors; why wear one off road and not on?

Or is it a fashion thing? If it is, let's be brave enough to admit it.....


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

olr1 said:


> _ I think you shouldn't be riding a mountain bike with tight shorts unless you are racing..._
> 
> Why? Seems to me that cycling is cycling, and if tight lycra does OK for the road, it works for the trails too. Same with visors; why wear one off road and not on?
> 
> Or is it a fashion thing? If it is, let's be brave enough to admit it.....


Lycra does fine on the trails, but you get some odd looks if most of the MTBers where you are wear baggies. MTB fashion police, I guess. But visors can be bad on the road - when you're riding on the hoods or the drops, they block too much of your field of view.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I never wear the baggy stuff. I think it is all about fashion over function. The first time the baggy clothes catch on the nose of the saddle while you are going through a difficult section of the trail and you will know what I mean!


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

It's a matter of fashion and function. Wearing baggie shorts on a road bike is dorky, and so is wearing tight shorts on a mountain bike, unless, like I mentioned, you are racing or are sponsored by someone (you better be wearing their shorts then). Visors do get in the way of your field of view if you are riding low on a road bike, and and camelbaks on a road bike just look stupid, unless you are also carrying a trailer full of beers to share with your buddies after a 4000 ft climb...  See it here 

If you generalize "cyling is cycling" then why do we have road bikes, time trial bikes, triathlon bikes, cross country mountain bikes, freeriders, downhill bikes, full suspension mountain bikes, cyclocross, comfort bikes, touring bikes, randonneurs, hybrids, tandems, etc, etc, etc... for each kind of bike you will encounter different kinds of gear. Would you wear a full face helmet for riding a road bike? You might want to (or need to) for riding a downhill bike...

Fashion and function!


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

So it's a fashion thing.

I've been riding a mountain bike since 1990, and I've always worn lycra, whether I'm racing or not. I have had a few comments from the baggy crowd, but it's amazing how quickly they go quiet when you leave them behind while climbing and descending. Lycra is especially good in the wet when lugging around wet baggies adds pounds to the ensemble. These days I wear lycra deliberately; it makes me try to out-ride the fashion police. 

Plus, it means I don't need seperate kit for road riding and racing.

I can't see the point of visors at all, so don't bother.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

olr1 said:


> I can't see the point of visors at all, so don't bother.


 Everytime I ride in rain or snow, I wish I had a visor.


----------



## gotmilk? (Nov 28, 2004)

*I was like you*

When I transitioned from MTB to road I had the same gear questions. The first clothing to get was good shorts. Like other posters have mentioned, much cooler and better wicking, and if your road saddle is less forgiving than your MTB saddle much more comfortable as well. Do not skimp on the shorts. Get good fitting shorts with a good pad from a good manufacturer. There have been lots of posts on RBR as far as member recommendations.
The visored helmet went next. With the more forward riding position I had to raise my head too far to look as far down the road as I needed. A major pain in the neck literally, after a ride of any length. Fashion aside, ditch the visor. You should be wearing glasses for sun, rain, wind, and road junk protection. A top quality road helmet will be very cool (as in temp) as well. Again, lots of posts with member preferences. My vote; Giro Pneumo.
Ah jerseys. I rode towing a parachute t-shirt because I didn't want to look like some tricked-out poser that couldn't get out of the clipless without eating asphalt. I broke down and got something subtle. A road jersey is very versatile. If it's hot it will be much cooler than a baggy because it lies closer to the body for good wicking. If it gets cooler add some arm warmers or a vest, rain gets a shell, all of which will fit nicely in those rear pockets. Fashion statement: somebody makes a jersey to promote just about any agenda you can think of. Buy what you like, everyone has an opinion. Swap meets and end of season sales at your LBS can yield good bargains.
Get good road shoes. I have carbon soles which I love. Do alot of research and try on a lot of brands before you buy. Again, some good deals can be had at end of season.
The point of all this? There are very good reasons for the gear roadies wear. This stuff didn't just pop up overnight you know. The only drawback is if you are ever spotted more than ten feet away from a road bike in your getup you will be shunned by those you meet and possibly shooed away to the boobyhatch. Good luck.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

gotmilk? said:


> The only drawback is if you are ever spotted more than ten feet away from a road bike in your getup you will be shunned by those you meet and possibly shooed away to the boobyhatch. Good luck.


Yep, I remember last year when we had a barbeque at work, we were supposed to show up at 1 pm, in casual clothes. Our boss especifically said "wear what you like to wear on a sunny saturday". Well, I rode my road bike to the barbeque all decked out in roadie gear, but using my mountain bike shoes so I could walk around without resembling a duck... I hung my helmet and glove on the bike and plopped my campagnolo cycling hat... Walked around all afternoon, socializing with my co-qorkers wearing tight shorts, jersey, bike socks and the campy hat. People were talking about my choice of clothing for a month after that... lol. I was the talk of the party. They never figured out that I was actually wearing what I wear on a sunny saturday...


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

carioca said:


> Yep, I remember last year when we had a barbeque at work, we were supposed to show up at 1 pm, in casual clothes. Our boss especifically said "wear what you like to wear on a sunny saturday". Well, I rode my road bike to the barbeque all decked out in roadie gear, but using my mountain bike shoes so I could walk around without resembling a duck... I hung my helmet and glove on the bike and plopped my campagnolo cycling hat... Walked around all afternoon, socializing with my co-qorkers wearing tight shorts, jersey, bike socks and the campy hat. People were talking about my choice of clothing for a month after that... lol. I was the talk of the party. They never figured out that I was actually wearing what I wear on a sunny saturday...


 But behind your back they were snickering at you because you wore MTB shoes when riding a road bike.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

KenB said:


> But behind your back they were snickering at you because you wore MTB shoes when riding a road bike.


Yeah, it must have been the shoes... I specifically remember our office's version of Mimi saying "I can't believe he's wearing mountain bike shoes!!"


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm with you on that one....I wear the lycra on the road and trail....Actually I wear the same stuff for both except for the Camelbak...The hydration system is only for the mountain bike...


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Grant Petersen rides in seersucker, so . . .*

. . . I don't feel bad about my drawers full of no-longer-used jerseys and Lycra shorts.
I haven't been out of the driveway in anything but mountain bike stuff in two or three years, whether I'm riding my road bike or MB. I'm not racing, and in any case the aero drag of slightly looser clothing is insignificant at any speed I can reach. MB shorts are more comfortable for me, and I like having a pocket or two to stash small items. There's a school of thought that maintains that a looser shirt is cooler than a tight one, because you don't get that sunbaked feel and there's a little ventilation inside. I like a visor on my helmet, so there's that issue settled. I don't mind being regarded as "that geek in the mountain bike shorts" on group climbs, and occasionally I surprise somebody. Plus there's just something sort of silly about putting on The Full Lance to ride down the MUT for half an hour. It's like wearing pads to play football with your kids in the park.


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Apr 3, 2004)

rbart4506 said:


> I'm with you on that one....I wear the lycra on the road and trail....Actually I wear the same stuff for both except for the Camelbak...The hydration system is only for the mountain bike...


I've worn my Camelback with my road bike. Doesn't seem stupid to me. I use it on the longer tours we have here in NYC. May not be fashionable, but it beats standing on the water line at rest stops to fill your bottle with a hose. And I wear MTB shoes for both also. As "goofy" as some may think this looks, most will agree that it's better than seeing some tub of lard in full lycra get up on a $2K+ bike trying to look like Lance.


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

I ride a Cannondale Cyclocross, so I have to wear lycra shorts and a mtb jersey. Mtb shoes of course. If anyone snickers I just show off by looking like I am trying to learn to ride with no hands, if they are riding anywhere near me they will duck and run before they get hurt too


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh yea, for the long rides the hydration makes sense...I just leave it at home when I ride...I prefer not having the added weight on my back because of the positioning on the bike...I must admit that the the Camelbak would have come in handy on this past weekends 80km trek...Had to make a stop at a farmer's market for some water or it might have gotten ugly...

Rich


----------



## bmateo (Mar 13, 2003)

I did not read the whole thread, so sorry if this has been covered, but here is my take.

Visor on MTB for sunshade, but mostly to deflect branches and whatnot. No visor on the road bike because it impeeds vision due to being in a more aggressive riding position (more leaned over...)

Baggies on the MTB, as they are more tear resistant. I've ruined some nice tights by getting them hung on rocks and twigs. Tights on the road bike because they are aero and all that, but also because they are form fitting, and you move around a lot less on a road bike. Proper fit is the key to not getting rashes and etc.

Solid plain shirts on the MTB because it is a better representation of my personanility. I'd wear them on the road too, but I've concluded that I'd rather wear some super-bright neon colors so that cars can see me. In this case it is a pure safety issue. Also, I need the pockets of a jersey on the road, since I don't wear my camelback (see below).

Camelback on MTB to carry tools and food and stuff. Bottles on the roadbike. I also carry a few dollars on the road bike, and on rides over a few hours I just buy some bottled water or some sport drink to refill with. In Rural NC, you would never go more than 45-60 minutes without a convenience store, even on backroads with no traffic. Also, the camelback would be hot on the road bike, in addition to extra weight that you just don't need, so why bring it.

I have road shoes, but lately I've kept my TIME ATAC pedals on all bikes. Just easier this way, so that stuff is cross-compatible. When it gets really hot, I'll switch to my road shoes as they have better ventilation, and stiffer soles. That is also about the time I'll be doing longer and longer rides. I have some SPD pedals that I might put back on the road bike, if my knees don't protest. (I don't race, and just can't justify a pair of $100+ road pedals at this time. Might get some speedplays in the future, not sure....).

Socks: I don't wear white socks on the MTB, they get too dirty. I will wear them on my road bike, but I'll also wear any MTB socks. If black socks are good enough for Lance, I guess they are good enough for me...

All in all, I like to wear what is comfy for me, unless there are functional reasons not too. I couldn't care less about what people think. I'm out there because I enjoy cycling, road, MTB, or whatever. If that upsets someone, it is their problem, not mine...


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

bmateo said:


> I have road shoes, but lately I've kept my TIME ATAC pedals on all bikes. Just easier this way, so that stuff is cross-compatible. When it gets really hot, I'll switch to my road shoes as they have better ventilation, and stiffer soles. That is also about the time I'll be doing longer and longer rides. I have some SPD pedals that I might put back on the road bike, if my knees don't protest. (I don't race, and just can't justify a pair of $100+ road pedals at this time. Might get some speedplays in the future, not sure....)


So you have no problems with excess float on the ATAC's with road shoes?? I'm running on ATAC's on my two MTB's and road bike, but wearing the mountain shoes on all 3. I've thought about road shoes, but didn't want to buy new pedals. I've always wondered about getting road shoes and just mounting my ATAC cleats on them. My fear has always been that the lack of a rubber sole would make the pedals seem really loose.

Rich


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Crossdressing*



gotmilk? said:


> There are very good reasons for the gear roadies wear.


And the milkman did a good job listing those reasons.



koolrider67 said:


> I've been using my mountain bike gear (helmet, looser mtb style tee, baggy shorts, mtb shoes as my bike has mtb pedals installed) is there a benefit to using more road specific clothing and gear ie. whats the difference between using a road or a mtb helmet, shoes, and clothing and is it for functionality or mainly styling. Thanks for the advice.


My initial response would be ride with what you have. No need to dump a bunch of money until you are certain you want to join the dark side. In addition you will have a chance to see other riders and ask questions about function and what works best. By then it should be late summer and the discounts should start showing up so you will be able to buy some of your needs at a reasonable price. 

This advice is oriented to faster, longer riding. If you are just looking to get some sociable miles or commute then it may be overkill.

Helmet - the visor will obstruct your vision and cause you neck pain as you look up to see in front of you.

Jersey - at higher speeds the wind becomes evil. A flapping tee can slow you down. A long zipper in front is nice for adjusting temperatures. Rear pockets are great for on the road fueling and storing stuff.

Shorts - you spend more time seated in the saddle so good shorts are important. You may find with a higher cadence that chafing can be an issue. Of course there is the aerodynamic thing.

MTB Shoes & Pedals - if you have fairly stiff shoes I would not get to excited about transitioning over now. Wait and learn because buying shoes and pedals can get expensive.

As you can see there is a function to this stuff. The other factor is fashion and that is something you have to decide on. Depends on how important other peoples opinions are and who those people are.


----------



## bmateo (Mar 13, 2003)

rbart4506 said:


> So you have no problems with excess float on the ATAC's with road shoes?? I'm running on ATAC's on my two MTB's and road bike, but wearing the mountain shoes on all 3. I've thought about road shoes, but didn't want to buy new pedals. I've always wondered about getting road shoes and just mounting my ATAC cleats on them. My fear has always been that the lack of a rubber sole would make the pedals seem really loose.
> 
> Rich


I was not clear in my response. I've only used the SPD's with my road shoes. I always have used the mtb shoes with the ATAC's. No particular reason, other than it is easier to change pedals than it is to change cleats (and the road shoes have SPD cleats on them).

You bring an interest point that I did not consider. I can say that I see wear on the bottom of my MTB shoes, that could easily be attributed to the float on the ATACs.

FWIW, the float is a real savior to me. I can ride SPD's on the road, but when I had my bike on the rollers all winter, it only took a short time for my knees to start hurting with SPD. Most of the pain went away when I switched to ATAC. I'm almost hesitant to try the SPD's on the road again....

Sorry to get off track.


----------



## koolrider67 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the good advice! As a follow-on to my original question I picked up some road bike style shorts - hehe where are all the pockets? Where do you carry things like your wallet, keys, phone etc.? I have a little under the seat wedge pack that carries my flat tire gear and a spare tube but I don't think I can get much else in there. Seems like a lot of posters put additonal gear in their jersey pockets - is that pretty secure or is there a better way to carry things?


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

Get a bigger wedge pack.


----------



## bmateo (Mar 13, 2003)

koolrider67 said:


> Thanks for all the good advice! As a follow-on to my original question I picked up some road bike style shorts - hehe where are all the pockets? Where do you carry things like your wallet, keys, phone etc.? I have a little under the seat wedge pack that carries my flat tire gear and a spare tube but I don't think I can get much else in there. Seems like a lot of posters put additonal gear in their jersey pockets - is that pretty secure or is there a better way to carry things?


Ditch the wallet, and carry a photo copy of your ID in case you get hurt or someone needs to identify you. Along with that throw in a $10 bill and a few ibuprofin. Put it all in a zip lock and put it in the small wedge pack.

The pockets are very secure, however I like to keep my money and ID in a "more secure" place. I also keep a spare set of contacts in my wedge pack. I've had problems with my right contact coming out when I look over my shoulder to make a left turn. I can usually get it back in, but the spare has been handy at times....

I usually road ride strait from the house, so keys are not an issue. If you need to, you can hide them somewhere under the car/truck, or keep a spare somewhere. You could even have a spare made up without a keychain and keep it with the other stuff.

I don't carry a cell phone. I ride to get away from all of that.


----------



## bmateo (Mar 13, 2003)

Minimalist said:


> Get a bigger wedge pack.


Rather ironic when you look at your screen name. hahahahaha... ;-)


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

bmateo said:


> I don't carry a cell phone. I ride to get away from all of that.


A cellphone is good for emergencies... I had to use mine once when I bonked 20 miles from home and had to ask the wife to pick me up... also, bringing the phone doesn't mean you have to keep it on. I ride with my phone off and the wife knows that. It's just an emergency tool for me.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Emergency?*



carioca said:


> A cellphone is good for emergencies... I had to use mine once when I bonked 20 miles from home and had to ask the wife to pick me up...


Man, if I called my wife and told her I had bonked and needed a ride home she would probably just laugh at me. Hardly sounds like an emergency, just suck it up and ride through the pain. Poor planning on your part does not consititute a crisis for me.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

But, a cellphone is still good for an emergency...That's why I carry mine...Why not bring the phone along if you have one...Just leave it off and everything is quiet...

Rich


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Poor planning on your part does not consititute a crisis for me.


Yeah, but I didn't call YOU for a lift, did I? Any excuse to get my wife involved in bike riding is worth it, she is pretty close to getting her first road bike soon.


----------



## bmateo (Mar 13, 2003)

carioca said:


> A cellphone is good for emergencies... I had to use mine once when I bonked 20 miles from home and had to ask the wife to pick me up... also, bringing the phone doesn't mean you have to keep it on. I ride with my phone off and the wife knows that. It's just an emergency tool for me.


That's cool, but for me it's just another thing to bring with me, and to tug at my jersey pocket or take space in my wedge pack (that is already too big).

For every ******* in a pickup truck that wants to run me off the road, there are five that would stop and give me a ride to the nearest convenience store with a pay phone. I ride in rural areas, where I might only see 3-5 cars per hour (if I'm lucky and traffic is light), but that's still only 15-20 minutes, maybe an hour if a few people blow me off. In an hour's time, I'll likely get there by walking, or worst case scenario is I get stuck 20 miles from home and have to deal with it. It would suck, but not the end of the world.

Edit--> The above is for a bad wreck or something that is mechanically debilitating to me or the bike. I have not experienced it yet on the road (although I've walked many o' delapidated MTB's out of the woods). As others suggested, I've had to tough out some near-bonks before, but I try to focus more on being proactive and avoiding that altogether.

What would you do if you were mountainbiking, 20 miles from civilization, and there was no cell phone service (even if you had one)? I try to avoid the situation for sure, but also try to be preapred to deal with anything, in one way or another.

FWIW, and to support your point, I've thought about bringing one for security. I've never been confronted by a motorist, but if I were, and if nobody was around, my only hope would be to dial the police and hope they got there fast, or hope that the cell phone deterred anyone from doing something stupid. Knocking on wood, but I've not had that confrontation yet, and I'm pretty laid back, so I'm hoping I never do. (I actually had my first coke-can projectile launched at me this weekend, and I was able to resist the urge to flip the guy off or otherwise respond. I'm not going to change them, I probably won't win a fight against 2 or 3 people with a bad outlook, so I just shook my head and kept riding...)


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

It completely depends on what type of MTB'ing you're doing. In XC the clothing is basically identical to road riding, except for the shoes, and most prefer full thumb gloves due to the flat bar. I wear a road helmet for XC as well. My handlebar drop is about 4" on my MTB. A big visor obstructs the line of view too much.

Calling your mommy when you bonk? The perfect excuse to learn to tough it out. Short from dropping dead, you'll be able to get home on your own effort regardless.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

There are reasons and benefits to wear road clothes when riding road and mtn clothes when riding mtn. They've all been stated above. But lets be honest, if you are not racing road, then wear your mtn stuff. It all boils down to style. SURP vs Fred. Noone will say anything to you face to face, but you will hear many nasty comments here.(think back to Jr. High) I ride my mtb less than 5 times per year and I wear my roadie clothes when I ride it. Buy clothing for the style of riding you do most.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

divve said:


> Calling your mommy when you bonk?


Who's calling mommy?


----------

